# 2007 Changes



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like Keystone made a big change with the dinette slide for the 2007 RSDS (possibly other models also). It looks like the storage cabinete next to the slide has been eliminated and the table turned so it faces front-to-back instead of sideways. It's a U-shaped seating area that looks fairly big from the pictures I've seen. The window looks bigger also.

The Outback site still shows the old configuration but I've seen several "spy" photos on RV Trading Times that shows the new configuration (I would post them but I don't know how). Now I bet it's possible to seat six at the table - makes sense with the four bunks and rear slide that a bigger table would come in handy. Could be a nice change even though you loose some storage space.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Travelers said:


> Looks like Keystone made a big change with the dinette slide for the 2007 RSDS (possibly other models also). It looks like the storage cabinete next to the slide has been eliminated and the table turned so it faces front-to-back instead of sideways. It's a U-shaped seating area that looks fairly big from the pictures I've seen. The window looks bigger also.
> 
> The Outback site still shows the old configuration but I've seen several "spy" photos on RV Trading Times that shows the new configuration (I would post them but I don't know how). Now I bet it's possible to seat six at the table - makes sense with the four bunks and rear slide that a bigger table would come in handy. Could be a nice change even though you loose some storage space.


Will be interesting to see. With our four kids at the table DW and I are often standing, sitting on the sofa or eating in shifts. I am hesitant to trade that storage space, I have all types of off shapped stuff in there but if they extend the area under the bench it may make up for it.

Jared


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

How about posting a link?? I have an rsds and with 5 kids, 2 of usually end up on the couch, usually DW and I for spill containment reasons.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Travelers said:


> Looks like Keystone made a big change with the dinette slide for the 2007 RSDS (possibly other models also). It looks like the storage cabinete next to the slide has been eliminated and the table turned so it faces front-to-back instead of sideways. It's a U-shaped seating area that looks fairly big from the pictures I've seen. The window looks bigger also.
> 
> The Outback site still shows the old configuration but I've seen several "spy" photos on RV Trading Times that shows the new configuration (I would post them but I don't know how). Now I bet it's possible to seat six at the table - makes sense with the four bunks and rear slide that a bigger table would come in handy. Could be a nice change even though you loose some storage space.


Oh, wish my eyes had not read this post! I would've loved a bigger dinette seating area, oh well, too late now, we'll have to manage with what we're getting.

I do think it is a good idea though, extra seating around the table will be a lot more useful.

Ali


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not able to add a link.

But, go to Generalrv.com and select Outback stock #59792. It's a bad picture, but it shows it. I've seen others that had better pictures, but I can't find them now. The Dinette are looks huge.

Lee


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.generalrv.com/content.asp?id=3&iInvID=127812#

click on more pics to see


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I want that dinette! Waaaah!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That looks nice but if I am going to trade in I am moving up to the 31RQS. No little moves here it is all the way or nothing......


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I want that dinette! Waaaah!!


Oh me too, me too!

I would definitely have waited if I'd known they were coming out with this - grrr. OK, so this may be a dh-challenging mod - he could create this, right, right??!

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! They couldn't have taken a worse picture!
I would guess that you do not give up any storage space at all, if you have below seat storage all the way around. I also doubt you will comfortably get six people around it. Maybe with chairs on the outside, but remember the slide is elevated.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ohhhhh. That is sweet. I would have loved to have it but I would not have waited a year for it. A really great thing about that is, if DW and I sit on the inside and leave the ends to the kids - they'll have to get up instead of us every time - it's "Mom can you get the milk?" or "Dad, can you get the ketchup?" and on and on. It would be nice to pay them back.

The window is actually shorter - but it opens more.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a 2007 28RSDS but it doesnâ€™t have a dinette like that.

Jessica


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> We have a 2007 28RSDS but it doesnâ€™t have a dinette like that.
> 
> Jessica


Models produced after May are called 2007's. Then, in the Fall, the major changes are made and they will continue to call them 2007 through May of 2008.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I like it. Doesn't matter. 2004 26 RS for another 10 years.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure is the CORRECT way to make it.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice dinette..... 
now if I could only get them to give me that dinette and then swap the dinette and the couch in the 25RSS DW would be very happy.

oh well.... have to see if they make any changes in the "07" 25RSS.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Travelers said:


> Models produced after May are called 2007's. Then, in the Fall, the major changes are made and they will continue to call them 2007 through May of 2008.


Ah, got it. The salesman told us there were no big changes between the â€™06 and the â€˜07â€™s. I guess he meant the 2006 2007â€™s, not the 2007 2007â€™s.









Jessica


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> Models produced after May are called 2007's. Then, in the Fall, the major changes are made and they will continue to call them 2007 through May of 2008.


Ah, got it. The salesman told us there were no big changes between the â€™06 and the â€˜07â€™s. I guess he meant the 2006 2007â€™s, not the 2007 2007â€™s.









Jessica
[/quote]

Like he is going to tell you to wait 2-3 months for the new model and risk the fact you'l go somewhere else.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a 2007 27RSDS and indeed the dinette area is quite a bit larger than previous models. The seating area has indeed increased but I wouldn't say that six people can eat at one time. You now only have seating along one long side of the table where you used to have seating along both of the long sides in the old arrangement. Also, if you are sitting in the corners the table is a little farther to reach. I would say five people can eat comfortably around the new design. We like it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Veek said:


> I have a 2007 27RSDS and indeed the dinette area is quite a bit larger than previous models. The seating area has indeed increased but I wouldn't say that six people can eat at one time. You now only have seating along one long side of the table where you used to have seating along both of the long sides in the old arrangement. Also, if you are sitting in the corners the table is a little farther to reach. I would say five people can eat comfortably around the new design. We like it.


Pictures?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I never realized that my 28krs and the 28rsds were the same except for the front bunks. Btw, I got a 2007 and it does have the new dinette. The only downside of the dinette is that its very difficult to use the underseat storage against the wall, and due to the layout of the cushions its kind of a pain to get to all of the storage bins. Otherwise, we love the roomy dinette!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't believe this many Outbackers already have this layout, and this is the first we have heard of it! Man, we must really be slipping!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can't believe this many Outbackers already have this layout, and this is the first we have heard of it! Man, we must really be slipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean I never told you that I have the large booth dinnete slide in my 2006 25RSS?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I have a 2007 27RSDS and indeed the dinette area is quite a bit larger than previous models. The seating area has indeed increased but I wouldn't say that six people can eat at one time. You now only have seating along one long side of the table where you used to have seating along both of the long sides in the old arrangement. Also, if you are sitting in the corners the table is a little farther to reach. I would say five people can eat comfortably around the new design. We like it.


Pictures?
[/quote]

^What he said^

I wish I could buy one... (a new slide I mean) ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder if thats even possible. Purchase just a new slide, the box itself is probably the same just updated. I wonder what that mod would cost?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I like it. Doesn't matter. 2004 26 RS for another 10 years.
> 
> Randy


Ahhh, a man after my own heart. This Outback is my last TT for at LEAST another ten years.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here is a link with a better picture!
'07 28RSDS

It almost looks like the couch and dinette touch...Either the couch is longer or the 
slide is wider??? I know I have a larger gap between my couch and the cabinet
that is on the slide.

...side note... I have the Desert Rose and they don't make that any more
soooOOOooo I guess I can't get a new slide...







(like I could afford it anyway!)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> I can't believe this many Outbackers already have this layout, and this is the first we have heard of it! Man, we must really be slipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean I never told you that I have the large booth dinnete slide in my 2006 25RSS?








[/quote]
Yeah, me too. And Doug, don't tell me your 28 doesn't have the bunk slide out on each side, like the 2006? Man, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks real nice. Not a bad trade off, one storage spot for a better seating area.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I looked at it a little more and looking at the brochure for the â€™06 Outbacks (not to scale) 
It looks as though in the 28, the slide is actually moved back a little toward the couch, 
and on the 27 it is forward leaving more of a gap between the two???
Although the U-shaped dinette is awesomeâ€¦those who own a 
26RLS, 27RSDS, and 28RSDS would be loosing counter space
on top of the storage area. That would be personal choice. 
I really like that bit of extra counter. But I like the U-shaped dinette. 
I donâ€™t know if I would want to get rid of that counter. 
The extra large â€œdinetteâ€œ sleeper would be great for my DS that is 6â€™2â€ or so. 
Oh, boy...Iâ€™m totally confused.






















Maybe for the 27 they could make it as long as the 28 and I can have BOTH!!! 
A U-shaped dinette and a little counter!

Keystone does read the forum â€¦ right? Maybe they are reading this post?

MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I looked at it a little more and looking at the brochure for the â€™06 Outbacks (not to scale)
> It looks as though in the 28, the slide is actually moved back a little toward the couch,
> and on the 27 it is forward leaving more of a gap between the two???
> Although the U-shaped dinette is awesomeâ€¦those who own a
> ...


The slide in the 28 is indeed moved toward the couch several inches. It gives more room to the bunkroom.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just went outside to look at a possible mod. The only problem I see would be the new model uses a smaller dinette window. Mine has the larger window and the seat back would be against the glass. I don't mind losing that small cabinet and counter we hardly use it. I think it may be mod time. I have also considered selling mine and getting the 31' thats the closest thing to a fifth wheel I can get and keep the Avalanche.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I can't believe this many Outbackers already have this layout, and this is the first we have heard of it! Man, we must really be slipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean I never told you that I have the large booth dinnete slide in my 2006 25RSS?








[/quote]
Yeah, me too. And Doug, don't tell me your 28 doesn't have the bunk slide out on each side, like the 2006? Man, you don't know what you're missing.








[/quote]
The king slide out bed in our 2006 28krs rocks!









Actually when I look really closely at the photo, it just looks like it would seat 4 adults more comfortably. Since there's only 3 of us, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, we usually eat outside anyway. The larger sleeping area however, would be a plus


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

[/quote]
The king slide out bed in our 2006 28krs rocks!









Actually when I look really closely at the photo, it just looks like it would seat 4 adults more comfortably. Since there's only 3 of us, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, we usually eat outside anyway. The larger sleeping area however, would be a plus








[/quote]

Guess we got our 2007 27 RSDS just in time.. we have the standard dinnett and the counter/storage and love it! We usually eat outside for lunch / dinner anyways


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My grandparents had a "u-shaped" dining booth, like that one, ages ago, in one of their TTs. It was nice, BUT, if you notice, even from the picture, while seating room is improved, leg room is decreased greatly. While it's nice if you got a lot of small children to sit around the table, it's not good at all for teens and adults. Plus, the storage areas were almost impossible to access in the back, without removing the table. However, if you used it for a bed, the bed was longer!!







Now, that was a PLUS, as that was usually MY bed, when I was a kid!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> And Doug, don't tell me your 28 doesn't have the bunk slide out on each side, like the 2006? Man, you don't know what you're missing.


Of course it does, Moose.
That was a required option with the Pop-up Penthouse Package. You know that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Here is a link with a better picture!
> '07 28RSDS


Thanks for the link MaeJae!









The dinette also looks deeper than the 'old style'. I wonder how much it will restrict passage between the dinette and kitchen when the slide is in?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We can do a modification....I suppose...I too wish that I hadn't looked at it....My teen boy's elbow is getting in my way all the time. We are considering sitting at the couch with trays!







Teri


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like that slide. The question I have is if you can access the fridge while the slide is in?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only by looking at these pics but I seriously doubt any measurements are different from the 28RSDS before it. The only difference is how they arranged the seats and table on the slide itself. My guess is the 'box' that makes up the slide is exactly the same as its earlier version, so closed it will also be the same.

John


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thor said:


> I like that slide. The question I have is if you can access the fridge while the slide is in?
> 
> Thor


You can get the door about halfway open...enough to get a beverage or snack out while you're on the road, but not enough to get your gallon of milk out or get the drawers open when you get home...but we usually have the slide out then to clean the floors when we get home, so it doesn't bother us much.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only by looking at these pics but I seriously doubt any measurements are different from the 28RSDS before it. The only difference is how they arranged the seats and table on the slide itself. My guess is the 'box' that makes up the slide is exactly the same as its earlier version, so closed it will also be the same.
> 
> John


I don't know John. The space between the end of the dinette and the corner of the bathroom wall is pretty narrow. In our 28RS-DS that is where we keep a waste can, and there would not be room for it from the looks of these pictures.

Also, it sounds like mik0445 has answered the question. If the 'frig door won't open all the way, the slide is definately coming in further.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mike s sig is a 28KRS model. Mike, have you seen the 28RSDS?

Same place I put my garbage can Doug in the 28. Thought the space looked the same. Like I said, I am only going by pics. I ve been known to be wrong


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

The 2007 slide looks to be a foot wider and a foot longer. We bought the rsds especially so that we could stop while we travel and eat in the camper. While I like the big seating area, I really like the ability to get at the fridge while on the road and the smaller seating area really opens up the camper at the campground. Tuff decision, but I guess future models all have the larger slide so it's the way it is and that's that.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

My dinette seat is a good 6 to 8 inches in from the end of the sofa when the slide is deployed. If you look at the pic of the new dinette, it is even with the sofa - therefore the new dinette is deeper - and you can see from the pic that it is deployed all the way. So, there's a trade off. If need be with my '06, I can keep that side slide in and still be comfortable.

Scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Did you notice that the dinette looks to be
cloth while the couch is pleather?

MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, it seems that we've successfully talked ourselves out of liking it.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Well, it seems that we've successfully talked ourselves out of liking it.


LOL, just thinking the same thing! I was crying earlier in the thread and now we're thrilled to have the 'original'!

Ali


----------

